# I didn't know there was an Ontario, China!



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

"Made by a luthier in Ontario"... yeah right.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Crazy to think that Luthier has the last name Gibson too and stylized it the same as Gibson Guitars.

He even uses the same serial number style and you are mistaken, it isnt Ontario, China. There must be an Ontario in America because it said made in the USA


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

"Not a knock off"

Seems legit.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So, how many are going to message him and let him know that people aren't stupid and his counterfeit.........errrrrrrr luthier built chibson, are being reported.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

There is a China in Ontario. It’s called Markham.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've reported the ad. I do this EVERY time I see somebody post it as anything BUT a chibson.


----------



## Tresise (Apr 26, 2021)

I dont understand, the ad says 'replica' right in the title? Isn't that what a Chibson is? I dont find this ad misleading, it isn't priced at Gibson level, maybe I'm missing something..?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Tresise said:


> I dont understand, the ad says 'replica' right in the title? Isn't that what a Chibson is? I dont find this ad misleading, it isn't priced at Gibson level, maybe I'm missing something..?


Do you think it was made by a luthier in Ontario? And seller claims it's "not a knockoff guitar"...


----------



## Tresise (Apr 26, 2021)

gtrguy said:


> Do you think it was made by a luthier in Ontario?


haha! I literally just came back to say that, a-ha moment lol


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

The "stage mishap" damage looks like his band involves a live wolverine, which could be cool.



1SweetRide said:


> There is a China in Ontario. It’s called Markham.


Don't you have a freedom rally to be prepping for?


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Verne said:


> So, how many are going to message him and let him know that people aren't stupid and his counterfeit.........errrrrrrr luthier built chibson, are being reported.


I did it...........


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 424298


That just made my day.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> That just made my day.


Can't take credit for it, but someone's clearly not pleased with this ad.

The seller has a bunch of overpriced pedals in addition to his modern masterpiece here.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> That just made my day.


I did that once. The seller complained and Kijiji took MY ad down because I wasn't selling anything. His remained for a while ...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad is gone


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

@Verne It's back-









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I like how he claims it was made in Ontario and yet the "luthier" put Made in USA on the back of the headstock.. LOL


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Some folks are good at lying, some folks are just idiots.

This guy is one of those things.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Gone again. HAHAHA. I didn't even get to see the 2nd edition of the ad. Shucks darnit


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> There must be an Ontario in America because it said made in the USA


 Ontario in California . 
the add is back up and shortened .


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

oldjoat said:


> Ontario in California .
> the add is back up and shortened .


See, he meant Ontario California. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Must have got pulled by Kijiji. Here's his new headstock photo with the Gibson logo blacked out


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I would also really like to meet this luthier who builds "replica" Gibsons (redacted) in Ontario. Anyone here on the forum? I might be interested 🤔


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The Microsoft paint program efficiency runs deep in this seller. I would never know it's the same guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I would also really like to meet this luthier who builds "replica" Gibsons (reacted) in Ontario. Anyone here on the forum? I might be interested 🤔


This seller is just pond scum. He knows what he has is a pile of crap, but throw in the word luthier makes it sound all fancy. Wouldn't surprise me if the case was fake too.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I believe you can order a Chibson with a fake case.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> This seller is just pond scum. He knows what he has is a pile of crap, but throw in the word luthier makes it sound all fancy. Wouldn't surprise me if the case was fake too.


There is no way its crap man.... luthier built AND gigged... hence the damage and all 

I honestly don't know how people sleep at night.

There was a LP "chibson" local here on marketplace a while back. Buddy claimed to have swapped all the hardware to Gibson authentic, so you know, basically a Gibson.... and he was selling for 1200 dollars. I threw up in my mouth every time I saw that ad.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

My bad.... it is a Supreme copy.










Really bad timing on the battery power notification.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Buddy claimed to have swapped all the hardware to Gibson authentic, so you know, basically a Gibson...


Gibson hardware would probably not fit replacing metric Asian hardware.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Must have got pulled by Kijiji. Here's his new headstock photo with the Gibson logo blacked out
> 
> View attachment 424337


Nice inlays 😂


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

There's a Canada, China


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jaime said:


> The "stage mishap" damage looks like his band involves a live wolverine, which could be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a freedom rally to be prepping for?


Huh? I don't get it. Maybe it's the lack of coffee.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Huh? I don't get it. Maybe it's the lack of coffee.



He's referring to your comment about Markham being China. Bit of a stretch there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> He's referring to your comment about Markham being China. Bit of a stretch there.


Ahh, we visit Markham regularly just to get a flavour of the Chinese culture. It is heavily Chinese but we love it. Nicest people, fantastic food. We usually try to stay there when visiting Toronto. Traffic is a lot less and you can walk to the markets. I think my point was taken in the wrong context.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

1SweetRide said:


> Ahh, we visit Markham regularly just to get a flavour of the Chinese culture. It is heavily Chinese but we love it. Nicest people, fantastic food. We usually try to stay there when visiting Toronto. Traffic is a lot less and you can walk to the markets. I think my point was taken in the wrong context.
> 
> View attachment 424412


Pacific Mall? Oh, the irony....



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/pacific-mall-counterfeit-pirated-goods-1.4485629


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> Pacific Mall? Oh, the irony....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/pacific-mall-counterfeit-pirated-goods-1.4485629


Heheh, never been.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Crazy to think that Luthier has the last name Gibson too and stylized it the same as Gibson Guitars.
> 
> He even uses the same serial number style and you are mistaken, it isnt Ontario, China. There must be an Ontario in America because it said made in the USA


There’s an Ontario in California.

just sayin.

And, I saw a (I think) “60 Minutes” years ago where China were basically creating a factory town in the middle of nowhere. They were going to call it “America”. I don’t think we’re actually allowed. Not sure who could stop them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Can you actually trademark a word??


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Strangely enough I had to contact Stringswing looking for some parts, they are located in Ontario Wisconsin


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> There’s an Ontario in California.
> 
> just sayin.
> 
> And, I saw a (I think) “60 Minutes” years ago where China were basically creating a factory town in the middle of nowhere. They were going to call it “America”. I don’t think we’re actually allowed. Not sure who could stop them.


I remember that. Turned out to be a huge scam and the secrecy divided the community.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I used to work for a company that did the HVAC for Pacific Mall, and also the Oriental Shopping Centre at Brimley/Sheppard. It was funny that the shop owners used to displays the stuff on blankets or unfolded boxes, so if it got raided they could pack up and run out quickly. 
At the oriental centre they had these cages over the stores, and some of the vendors would have ladders so if the cops came they could run up the ladder and get away on top of the cages. You'd also find some interesting items stashed up there.


----------

